# engine power loss



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,
1st post here.. wish it was under better circumstances..

Well, my 94 Altima would not start and so I figured that it was the distributor cap, wires.. I got the set and replaced the wires and cap.. 
The car starts but now the engine idles irregularly and when i have the car in neutral and press on the gas.. the car seems to lose power..

I have recently done the fuel pump.. so I dont think this is the problem..
Before I changed the wires and distributor cap.. The car ran fine..

Could it be the fuel filter?

Thanks for your help..

niv


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend new NGK spark plugs and a new Nissan fuel filter. Also did you change the distributor rotor? If not I recommend a new Nissan replacement part.

Troy


----------



## niv (Dec 10, 2004)

*Problem Solved::*

Just wanted to let you all know that I solved the power loss issue with my Altima.

Here is the run down of what I did. 

I replaced the fuel filter... and started the car.. the problem persisted
I replaced the distributor cap/rotors/wires/... and started the car.. the problem persisted

As a final ditch effors.. I removed the distributor cap.. rotor.. and there is another piece that connects directly to the engine.. I am not sure what this piece is called but I looked at this and noticed that the metal disc like piece was slightly bent and there was oil on this piece... 
I made sure to bend the metal piece back by rotating the disc and applying light pressure while turning the metal disc and was able to straighten the piece out. Then I sopped up all the oil with a clean rag... 

After doing this.. I attached all removed parts back.. and started the car to see if there was any difference.. 

KA - BOOM.. the car started. and purred .. needless to say.. I am happy that my amature efforts paid off.

BTW: Does anyone here know the name of the part in question?

niv


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think its called the exciter ring or something to that effect. those notches that run all 360 degrees of that disc tell the distributor when to fire off the sparkplugs. if its bent or dirty, obviously the spark plugs wont fire when they are supposed to. good job. if you ever wash your engine bay and that happens again, check that disc first - theres usually water on it.


----------



## 95Alty200K (Dec 15, 2004)

Niv...that's typical of the high-mileage 1st/2nd Gen 2.4L engine. You should replace the $3 oil seal on the back side of the distributor or your cam sensor assy will probably get oily again. (part# 22131-1E401 for my sons '95) 

I cleaned his distrib and replaced the oil seal last December and he hasn't had any stumbling/stalling since. A little info and a $3 oil seal can sometimes forestall the replacement of a couple hundred dollar distributor replacement.


----------

